# April 2017 POTM Voting



## snowbear (May 6, 2017)

Best of luck to all of the nominees.  Voting closes in seven days.

1. "Look at Dem Tootsies" by @crimbfighter
Look at dem tootsies







2. "This Dove Ain't Lonesome!" by @Dean_Gretsch 
Little bird thread...your mission Mr Phelps






3. "Portrait of Andre" by @Black_Square
5 Blue Downers






4. "Landscape #5" by @KacperMichalik
My Landscapes and Adventure shoots






5. "Aurora #3" by @AdventuresInMyTrustyBoots
Aurora






6. "Osprey outside the box Mine and His" by @DarkShadow 
Osprey outside the box Mine and His.






7. "Classic Green Heron Pose" by @bulldurham
Classic Green Heron Pose






8. "Can You come out and play" by @DarkShadow
Can You come out and play






9. "Fairy Pools" by @weepete
Fairy Pools


----------

